# WHAT ARE THE BEST PLANTS TO BUY FOR RHOM AND RBPS



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

Can you list what are the best planst to have in your rhom and rbp tanks.thx


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

amazon swords java fern java moss, the most south american plant


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

amazon swords


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

The best are plants that do well under low light conditions (as most piranha's don't appreciate bright light - it makes them feel exposed and vulnerable).
Suitable plants are Anubias, Java Fern and Java Moss (low light requirements), and to a lesser extent plants such as Vallisneria, Sword Plants and Cryptocorynes (need at least medium light intensity).


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Anubias are awesome!! I also like brazilian swords.. You can usually pic those up sheap at your lfs


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Guys, also keep in mind that piranhas like to nibble on plants so I wouldnt get anything that are extremely slow growers or has a long stems as the piranha will surely bite off all the leaves faster than they can regenerate....My swords and Anubias Congensis' were originally 8-10" high when I got them...now they're reduced to just stubby lil 1-2" plants







If you must get some anubias, stick with the smaller ones such as nanas.


----------

